# MGOCPM Smells Bad



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

I've got the same thing with some PFS i'm not using at the moment. I think it's just the usual bacteria settling in, not sure there's much you can do about it. I would think that finer substrates accumulate a lot more bacteria because of their high surface area. Hopefully the smell won't be noticeable once submerged under a bunch of water.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

The issue is not with the Pool Filter Sand, but with the organic potting mix.

The sand smelled fine. But when I added the mud from the buckets, it smelled a little like sewage. 

I've now read in other places that this smell is a sign of anaerobic soil releasing hydrogen sulfide (H2S). However, I hear this usually happens when dirt has been in a tank for a long time without root plants or snails to aerate the soil.

How could this have happened after only one week of sitting wet in a bucket?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Worry over nothing I think.
Odor is going to be subjective to who is describing it LOL.
Having soaked this material in shallow trays for several months my description would be the odor of a bog or freshwater march. 
I seriously doubt a hazardous condition exists after only one week left soaking in a bucket. 
That said only one tank here has utilized a presoak prior to tanking the material. Use has always been adding the material directly from the bag without noting any problems. 

All and all I consider the efforts in doing this a waste of time. :icon_roll


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reassurance wkndracer.

I am hoping that over time and with a few water changes in the beginning, the odor will decrease.

Right now my biggest concern is my wife, who needs everything perfect from the get-go . She needs to learn the Zen aspect of aquarium plants, I think. :red_mouth

Second biggest concern would be planting only to realize that this is indeed a bigger problem than just some odor and having to tear everything down. :icon_conf


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Dirt soaking in an open bucket and the odor level once sand capped and covered with a water barrier are vastly different. At most I've seen folks report a 'slight' damp soil scent in the area directly adjacent to the tank during the first few months at most. HTH. 

(hope Hoppy see's this thread because he has commented on it in the past)


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

The odor has definitely decreased now that the dirt is capped with sand and water. If you walk by the tank you may get a small hint of odor. But if I lift the lid of the tank and take a whiff, the smell is there. It is unmistakable. 

Trouble is, I am also cycling the tank with raw shrimp, which is also pretty smelly, so it can be hard to decipher which thing I am smelling.

But the dirt was definitely stinky coming out of the bucket. It didn't just smell like wet dirt. Like I said before, it had a swampy, sewage smell to it.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

The more I read about hydrogen sulfide (H2S), the more I think this is my issue.

According to this article on _The Skeptical Aquarist_:

*"Hydrogen sulfide could only be an issue in a substrate that was too deep (over 4 inches, say), one that was also entirely anoxic (depleted of oxygen), was also depleted in nitrate and was enriched with decaying organics and sulfate, perhaps from fertilizer."

*My dirt was sitting in an oxygen-free environment at more than 4 inches of depth in the buckets, and MGOCPM has fertilizers.

Let's say I definitely do have anaerobic dirt under my sand. I am lucky enough to not have planted the tank or added fish yet. What can I do to oxygenate the soil? Poke holes in it? :help:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

When we use soil or other organic matter in our substrate, without first mineralizing it, there will be decomposition taking place in that organic matter. You can see bubbles being released from the substrate periodically - if you get your nose in the right place as a bubble floats up, you will smell the hydrogen sulfide. I have had my tank, with partially mineralized topsoil in the substrate, for a year now, and it still sends up bubbles. You can release bubbles by poking into the substrate, by pressing on the substrate, or even by draining out half the tank water (reducing the pressure the bubbles have to overcome to be released). I haven't noticed any bad effects from these bubbles, no dead or unhealthy fish, and the plants continue to grow. But, I hate the bubbles, and will not use non-mineralized soil again.

When I re-set-up the tank I expect to be assaulted by an overwhelming stink when I remove the old substrate.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

raulfd4 said:


> The more I read about hydrogen sulfide (H2S), the more I think this is my issue.
> *************
> Let's say I definitely do have anaerobic dirt under my sand. I am lucky enough to not have planted the tank or added fish yet. What can I do to oxygenate the soil? Poke holes in it? :help:





wkndracer said:


> 'anaerobic' is always bad?
> 
> Very broad statements create confusion (imo).
> 
> ...


If you're convinced you have a problem no amount of proof provided by another will ease your mind. 

You *do not* have a tank killing hydrogen sulfide problem.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Haha - I can be a worry wart, especially when dealing with new stuff. :red_mouth

One of the things I promised myself with this tank is that I would be more hands off and let nature take its course.

Thanks for the reminder, wkndracer!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> When we use soil or other organic matter in our substrate, without first mineralizing it, there will be decomposition taking place in that organic matter. You can see bubbles being released from the substrate periodically - if you get your nose in the right place as a bubble floats up, you will smell the hydrogen sulfide. I have had my tank, with partially mineralized topsoil in the substrate, for a year now, and it still sends up bubbles. You can release bubbles by poking into the substrate, by pressing on the substrate, or even by draining out half the tank water (reducing the pressure the bubbles have to overcome to be released). I haven't noticed any bad effects from these bubbles, no dead or unhealthy fish, and the plants continue to grow. But, I hate the bubbles, and will not use non-mineralized soil again.
> 
> When I re-set-up the tank I expect to be assaulted by an overwhelming stink when I remove the old substrate.


You will be. I just emptied my 75g and the stench was pretty bad. My wife left the house for a few hours. I had to light candles. Sticking with sand and root tabs


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

raulfd4 said:


> The odor has definitely decreased now that the dirt is capped with sand and water. If you walk by the tank you may get a small hint of odor. But if I lift the lid of the tank and take a whiff, the smell is there. It is unmistakable.
> 
> Trouble is, I am also cycling the tank with raw shrimp, which is also pretty smelly, so it can be hard to decipher which thing I am smelling.
> 
> But the dirt was definitely stinky coming out of the bucket. It didn't just smell like wet dirt. Like I said before, it had a swampy, sewage smell to it.


I would make cap at least 1.5X thicker than MGOPM. 

Do you have a picture of the bag?

I get the impression it might have been the garden potting mix which is known to contain manure.

I would also add some trumpet snails, increase circulation and aeration, and plant right away. Maintain daily water changes if ammonia is high.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

The Dude said:


> You will be. I just emptied my 75g and the stench was pretty bad. My wife left the house for a few hours. I had to light candles. Sticking with sand and root tabs


Hopefully sand is not too fine, or you'll be setting yourself for a lonely week next time.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

AirstoND said:


> Hopefully sand is not too fine, or you'll be setting yourself for a lonely week next time.


Do you mean the sand won't hold the root tabs?


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

raulfd4 said:


> The issue is not with the Pool Filter Sand, but with the organic potting mix.
> 
> The sand smelled fine. But when I added the mud from the buckets, it smelled a little like sewage.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got that. I'm just saying they're both fine-grained substrates.


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> Do you have a picture of the bag?


The attached picture is what they had at the Lowe's near me. It threw me off for a bit because it says it's for "potted vegetables, fruits, flowers, and herbs." 

But, I looked up the ingredients/composition of the "regular" MGOCPM, and they are exactly the same. I think it is just a marketing strategy.



AirstoND said:


> I get the impression it might have been the garden potting mix which is known to contain manure.


Both the regular MGOCPM and the kind that I got are "derived from poultry litter." It is my understanding that this is okay; it's cow manure you want to avoid.


----------

